

Growth Hack: how to contact the CEO - RileyJames
http://dragonflylist.com/blog/growth-hack-how-to-contact-the-ceo

======
eli
IMHO, if you wouldn't know what to say to a CEO if you got them on the phone,
then I'm not sure you should be reaching out to them through Soundcloud...

~~~
RileyJames
You should know what you want to say, but some people don't feel comfortable
speaking on the phone. If you're going to mumble or ramble on the phone you're
probably better off keeping it short and clear in an email.

